# Ice Cream- Sugar Free?



## new2goats (Aug 15, 2008)

Okay..I have no goats yet but reading these recipes are making my mouth water! LOL I can not stand having to be "pateint" and wait to get goats..lol 

I don't own an ice cream maker so anyone care to share favorite brands?? Or any brands I should steer clear of? 

Goats or no goats, I'm buying an ice cream maker this weekend! ha ha 

Also...my husband's grand ma is lactose intolerant and diabetic...when she heard I was getting my pen ready so I could get dairy goats she was VERY excited and now I have someone to chatter with in person about all these neat things I can't wait to try..but has anyone tried making goat's milk ice cream with artificial sweetener? If so would you care to share the recipe? Granny usually uses Sweet N Low for her sweetener and she hasn't had ice cream in over 9 years so if I can come up with a good one thats sugar free she'll be in heaven!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I would probably use tevia instead of s-n-l but I know you can do it.


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

Suzanne Somers makes a great sweetener called Somer sweet. My gma is a diabetic so she uses that alot. And there is a new baking product that is a 1:1 ratio used the same as sugar that is all natural. Or second was Sondra said Stevia would be much better for her than s&l. 

I recently bought an ice cream maker from Target for $70.00 and I LOVE it. It has a motor and a hand crank so I can use it with either. It is an "Aroma" brand. Has a wooden bucket and is a 4 qt machine.

Shawna


----------



## new2goats (Aug 15, 2008)

shawhee said:


> Suzanne Somers makes a great sweetener called Somer sweet. My gma is a diabetic so she uses that alot. And there is a new baking product that is a 1:1 ratio used the same as sugar that is all natural. Or second was Sondra said Stevia would be much better for her than s&l.
> 
> I recently bought an ice cream maker from Target for $70.00 and I LOVE it. It has a motor and a hand crank so I can use it with either. It is an "Aroma" brand. Has a wooden bucket and is a 4 qt machine.
> 
> Shawna


Thank you!! I buy Stevia here and have been trying to convert granny to it but so far it's a no go..lol But if I'm the one making the ice cream how's she to know what I used, lol

I have heard of the Somersweet but haven't tried it yet..so far it gets good reviews from anyone I know who uses it so I may have to order some.

And thanks a ton for a reccomendation on the ice cream maker...been searching amazon and such and there are tons to choose from..I'll definately look into the one you got from Target. Plus I can get that local, not have to order online so it will fill that "instant gratification" thing for me ha ha


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

Not a problem at all. I love the Somersweet, and I ordered a case of it for my gma a couple months ago. It lasts forever and really I can not tell the difference between it and sugar.

Shawna


----------



## Agape Oaks (Oct 30, 2007)

We used Splenda, vanilla, goat's milk & cherry preserves for my dad who's diabetic- he LOVED it


----------



## new2goats (Aug 15, 2008)

Agape Oaks said:


> We used Splenda, vanilla, goat's milk & cherry preserves for my dad who's diabetic- he LOVED it


Oh what a great idea!! I have some strawberry and peach preserves that I bet would be yummy too!! I swear...this section of the board is not good for a dieter!! ha ha Makes me HUNGRY!  Did I say I can't wait till I have my goats?? lol I already love tinkering in the kitchen so once I get to a point I have milk to play with I think I'm going to have a blast!!


----------

